# Fox oder DT Swiss oder Rock Shox? Race-Fully oder Hardtail?



## Bruchpilotin (22. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike 
und gerade bei folgenden hängen geblieben:
- Cube AMS 110 SL
- Cube Reaction Race
- Scott Spark 35
- Scott Spark 40

Es geht einerseits um die Entscheidung Race-Fully vs. Hardtail und Fox, Rock Shox und DT Swiss (Dämper als auch Federgabel).

Aktuell fahre ich ein Cube Reaction GTC Hardtail von 2010, kann dieses aber evtl. verkaufen.
Einsatzbereich ist CC. Touren fahre ich eher mit meinem Cube Stereo. 

Was würdet ihr nehmen? und warum? Ich bin im Moment komplett unentschlossen...
Optisch finde ich das Scott Spark 35 am geilsten, bin auch schon auf die Idee gekommen, nur den Rahmen zu kaufen (muss ich da den DT Swiss Dämpfer rein tun?) und mir die Anbauteile so zusammen zu kaufen wie ich will...
Ach ja, Carbon muss nicht unbedingt sein. Ich nehme auch gerne Alu 

Ich sag schon mal danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Bruchpilotin (24. März 2011)

Danke eek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruchpilotin (24. März 2011)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich mich verschrieben habe.
Meine nicht das Spark 35, sondern das Scale 35.
Hier der Link
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p48456_Scott-Scale-35-2011.html


----------

